# Sepia trees on snow



## Mr_Canuck (Jan 21, 2014)

My first few shots with the 70-200 f/4 IS. Found a great deal on a used one before Christmas and have just tried it out now since getting the 6D. What a stellar lens.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 21, 2014)

.
I was wondering about you. Only a few minutes ago read your post about picking up a lot of new equipment.

How do you like the 6D so far?


----------



## DanielW (Jan 21, 2014)

Mr_Canuck said:


> My first few shots with the 70-200 f/4 IS. Found a great deal on a used one before Christmas and have just tried it out now since getting the 6D. What a stellar lens.



That's great news! I'm also buying the 70-200/4 IS somewhen (probably by the end of the year).
Post some more pics!
Cheers!
Daniel


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jan 21, 2014)

distant.star said:


> [
> 
> 
> distant.star said:
> ...


----------

